# Jasper ..



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Jasper My English Springer Spaniel Show Bred X Field / Working , He Is 4 And A Half Years Old Now , I Had Him Scince He Was Tiny  And He Flew To Turkey With Us In The Plane

I Just Clipped Him XD  :
( DOnt Mind The Ugly Yucky Floor We Are Renting This House While We Find A House To Buy This Was The ONLY One In Otaca With A Garden And Allowed Dogs .. The Things We Do For Our Dogs ..  )


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

( P.S The Loop Around His Butt Is To Stop Him From Sitting Down Because Then I Cant Clip Him Properly >.< , And I Only Use The Choke Chain When I Groom Him Because His Proper Collar Is Thick And Gets In The Way )

After I Gave Him His Ear Drops ! x He Hadnt Been Clipped In This Picture Aaand His Tongue Looks Soo Long ! Oo And Thats Me Heh >.<










When He Was A Pup He Had This Passing Phase Where When We Went Out He Would Pull The Chairs Out And Lie On The Table ..  We Did Tell Him Off Though And He Stopped Within A Week 










NomNomNomNomNomNom Mmmm Lemon ( He Got It From One Of The Lemon Trees In The Garden .. I Took It Off Him Though After I Took The Picture )


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

With My Brother Swimming At The Waterfall :










Found Something :



















At The Beach .. ! 










( In England At The Beach As A Pup )










The Eyes !!










And His Nose After He Had Been Digging 










I Have SOOO Many More Pictures But I Will Post Them Later When Photobucket Isnt Being Stupid


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

hes really lovely, the pictures are interesting lol...beautifull puppy eyes


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

what a lovely boy he looks propa cheaky LOL


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

lovely pic..................


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

Fab photos he looks such a handsome dog


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great pics, he's a lovely looking dog*


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

He's lovely


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics of Jasper  i've 2 old springer spaniels who also love going swimming like your Jasper


----------



## JasperCarrot (Apr 22, 2008)

Aww Thanks Everyone  . Yeh I Think Its In The Springer Blood , I Mean Even If He Sees A Tiny Muddy Puddle He Insits On Lieingdown In It


----------



## lucy barker (May 21, 2008)

tell me a dog that doesnt lol my new dog went into the garden this morning then decided to jump on me with the muddiest paws u ever seen


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

really enjoyed the pictures,,he is lovely,,,,,,


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

great pictures, he a lovely looking dog


----------

